# Vintage Orignal Schwinn World



## Kenny Middendorf

Here is another auction find   I have been lucky to find . no one wanted it for more than the 15.00 i had to give for it .It could use a stem and handle bars , looks like it was dropped on them from the rafters of a barn or something. I aired up the original tires and rode it the whole weekend.  great bike ! cant wait to clean him up and cruise to work on it this summer.


----------



## rollfaster

That’s a beauty Kenny, what year? Here’s my 53 New World.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

Thanks , according to the Schwinn date code tool says its built 3/16 to 3/18 of 1953 .#  j14041  it has a few scars but shined up great .your new world looks great,cool bike .


----------



## GTs58

Kenny Middendorf said:


> Thanks , according to the Schwinn date code tool says its built 3/16 to 3/18 of 1953 .#  j14041  it has a few scars but shined up great .your new world looks great,cool bike .





Now this is funny. I copied and paste your serial number in the serial number look up box on the schwinncruisers site and got this.

*Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
*Built: 09/18 of 1961. * Go to 1961 Schwinn catalog -->


----------



## rollfaster

May be too many digits there, I firmly believe this bike to be closer to 53 and 61. @Schwinn499


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Like the color!  Looks like the front fork is bent back a little too.  If you have access to an old school bike shop they can almost certainly straighten it.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Nice!
The decal scheme is definitely early to mid fifties, not 1961.
Before you ride it too much, you should go through all the bearings and the rear hub. That old grease is probably solidified by now.


----------



## SirMike1983

That's an early to mid 1950s paint and decal scheme. It's odd that it has a flat blade fork rather than the tubular fork for that era (the New World in this thread from 1953 has a tube fork). The catalogs from the era also describe "Schwinn tubular" fork. Does it appear original to you? It almost looks like a middleweight fork in a couple of the pictures because it looks like there's a large gap around the fender.

It's a really nice bike in a great color. It's a steal for what you paid. Be careful straightening that fork - looks like the bend is in the blades rather than a simple bend to the steerer tube. You may need to jig it and do a measured and matched bend on each blade.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

SirMike1983 said:


> That's an early to mid 1950s paint and decal scheme. It's odd that it has a flat blade fork rather than the tubular fork for that era (the New World in this thread from 1953 has a tube fork). The catalogs from the era also describe "Schwinn tubular" fork. Does it appear original to you? It almost looks like a middleweight fork in a couple of the pictures because it looks like there's a large gap around the fender.
> 
> It's a really nice bike in a great color. It's a steal for what you paid. Be careful straightening that fork - looks like the bend is in the blades rather than a simple bend to the steerer tube. You may need to jig it and do a measured and matched bend on each blade.



thanks for the info. everyone , ya that's weird i clicked your link to the decoder you used and clicked the go to catalogue section and there is no mention of a Schwinn world . the 53 catalogue shows a twin to mine (unless its black?) so I'm sticking with 1953 . oh yes I'll disassemble it repack everything ,clean and polish it all before summer. Hopefully the fork isn't to much of an issue i'll get it figured out though . live and learn!!!


----------



## GTs58

I like to see how many times I get the wrong info from Schwinncruisers.com's serial number look up. Even the easy numbers come back with the wrong year. Anyway, I never use that SN look up when I want the correct info.


----------



## 3-speeder

Nice looking bike Kenny.  I think it's a '53 as well.  I like to use re-cycle.com for Schwinn serial numbers here 
http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx
Same Headbadge as my '53 but mine does have the tubular fork underneath a hideous repaint. Not exactly sure of the model I have.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

3-speeder said:


> Nice looking bike Kenny.  I think it's a '53 as well.  I like to use re-cycle.com for Schwinn serial numbers here
> http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx
> Same Headbadge as my '53 but mine does have the tubular fork underneath a hideous repaint. Not exactly sure of the model I have.
> View attachment 738340 View attachment 738338



thanks 3-speeder, sounds dumb but i cant recall a tublar fork on a old schwinn , i would have thought it was the wrong forks.   like i said before ,  live n learn !!


----------



## 3-speeder

Kenny Middendorf said:


> thanks 3-speeder, sounds dumb but i cant recall a tublar fork on a old schwinn , i would have thought it was the wrong forks.   like i said before ,  live n learn !!



Here's the top of the tubular fork on my '53 Schwinn. Don't have any great pictures of this bike yet but it's a nice riding 3-speed that's for sure.


----------



## rhenning

Here is a picture of a 1953 Traveler and a 1953 Varsity and you will see the same similar features as the bike in question.  Roger


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Kenny Middendorf said:


> Here is another auction find   I have been lucky to find . no one wanted it for more than the 15.00 i had to give for it .It could use a stem and handle bars , looks like it was dropped on them from the rafters of a barn or something. I aired up the original tires and rode it the whole weekend.  great bike ! cant wait to clean him up and cruise to work on it this summer.
> 
> View attachment 736905
> 
> View attachment 736906
> 
> View attachment 736907
> 
> View attachment 736908
> 
> View attachment 736909
> 
> View attachment 736910
> 
> View attachment 736911
> 
> View attachment 736912
> 
> View attachment 736913




I really dig the paint scheme on this bike - the fender darts are cool!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

these bikes are so cool! I have a 1960 _"RACER" _with fatter S-2's and no fenders I like to ride. one of these would be more cool. I like the single speed freewheel.


----------



## HARPO

Beautiful! And it probably cost more in gas to get to the auction than you paid for the bike.
_I can't believe the condition of the paint!!!!_[/QUOTE]


----------



## rollfaster

Here’s what it looks like now with a nicer condition handlebar and Whitewalls. Fork has been straightened also.


----------



## GTs58

Rob, are you now the caretaker of that beauty? I really like the blue, and it's definitely not as common as the red/maroon.


----------



## rollfaster

GTs58 said:


> Rob, are you now the caretaker of that beauty? I really like the blue, and it's definitely not as common as the red/maroon.



Yes sir, I am. This thing rides as smooth as silk and demands attention whenever I ride it.


----------



## s1b

When would these decals be from? It's a Racer.


----------



## GTs58

s1b said:


> When would these decals be from? It's a Racer.
> 
> View attachment 906387
> 
> View attachment 906388




I don't recollect seeing a 1958 Racer but they might have started that year. 1959 for sure, and on into the 60's to maybe 1964.


----------



## anders1

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

s1b said:


> When would these decals be from? It's a Racer.
> 
> View attachment 906387
> 
> View attachment 906388



Racer was introduced in '55, I believe, I know I have a '57 in the basement.


----------

